# The "Hammer Head"



## Dylan

Hi guys, first post.
I'm a 27 year old gameranger in SA and recently had a daisys pistol grip fail and hit me in the face so I decided to do some research and came across Jorgs all steel "Magnum" slingshots. His designs made perfect sense, metal=strong, so I decided to come up with my own design.

I desided to set the fork quite far forward to extend the draw length and decided to stay with the pistol grip. I wanted to keep the wrist brace as I damaged my left shoulder in a motorcycle crash. The steel is 20mm square tube and the grip is pratley putty. Its quite heavy but very strong. I will change the way of attaching the tube as I'm going to be using a single 10mm tube either side (ID 5mm latex sergical).

It is certainly no pocket slingshot but I intend to use this one as my hunting slingshot.

Thanks again Jorg, far from your standard but its a start.

Any ideas to make it better.


----------



## harpersgrace

I don't think you'll have to worry about that breaking it looks like it's built like a tank, how do you attach band to it?


----------



## Sarge

Hey Dylan, what do you hunt over there?


----------



## Dylan

Sarge said:


> Hey Dylan, what do you hunt over there?


Anything with a heart beat I mainly hunt warthog, impala, kudu, and the odd wildebeest. I have also hunted baboon, bushbuck, steenbok and a few other things. My inlaws have a few farms so I get to hunt for free. I'm not as successful as I used to be as I don't hunt with modern rifles anymore, I use a pre 1900 muzzleloader or a bow. My next mission is to kill a warthog with a spear, going to be difficult.

I was planning to do a double tube each side, like the dankungs, but then decided to go sigle tube as the 10mm tube I have works well and I have a ton of it. I'm working on it later so ill post a pic of what my plans are.

Does anyone have a link or pics of a easy to make arrow rest that I could use on the hammer head.


----------



## JoergS

Nice, solid construction!

It doesn't come clear from the photo, but did you angle the arm rest slightly? I recommend that, because otherwise the fork is not cleanly directed to the pouch hand.

One solution could be to make the fork swivelling, would be very easy the way you have constructed it. Then it would always be perfectly aligned, great for accuracy and safety (no fork hits).

Just bend a U shaped fork and mount it with a single screw, loose enough so it can turn.

As for an arrow rest, why don't you buy some baby bottle brushes and make yourself a whisker biscuit, like I did in this video:






Works great and is very cheap.

You could attach it to the fork with rubber bands.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## Dylan

Hi Jorg, good to hear from the man himself.

I have offset the brace but not in the main tube, in the part that wraps arround you forarm. I will post a pic of what I meen in 30min. I would like to do a self centering fork but ill keep that for the next one, I have a few other ideas.

Jorg, what is a good way to attach single bands, I thought of doing it like the comercial slingshots where it slips over but I've had a problem with the tube getting a hole at the join and sliding up the fork after a shot. What would you or others recomend?

Oh yes, I have a challenge for you, look for my next post.


----------



## Dylan

This is what I was talking about.

How would\could I do a swivel fork on a bearing?


----------



## baumstamm

this is a nice and strong catty! why don´t u use flatbands? u will get much more power and less drawwight.


----------



## njenkins

Flatbands and that thing are what dreams are made of! That's a tank. I like it.


----------



## Dylan

Here is the drop down arrow rest I just made. Used a bicycle spoke for the rest, as the bands are drawn a small elastic pulls the rest up and when released, gravity causes the rest to drop, cleariing the vanes. Seems to work fairly well, just need to tweek the rest to get straight arrow flight. Nice thing is if you want to shoot balls, just unclip the elastic and let it hang free. The rest then lies flush with the frame.

Are there any tricks to holding the arrow in the pouch, I'm batteling to hold it firm enough?

I cannot get flat bands here, I have seen stuff called thera latex that comes in different colors, think they use it for yoga or something, would this work?


----------



## njenkins

Yes sir..


----------



## Dylan

I must say that my rest design does work well for the first attempt, took about 60 shots now. However I am too disapointed with the velocity and trajectory so I think I'm going to give arrows on slingshots a miss for now. I bow hunt quite a bit and am too used to very fast accurate arrows. Maybe ill try again later\sometime.


----------



## shot in the foot

I would love something like that, but with a little bit longer front so you could get a longer bit of flatband on it, you have made a good job of yours, jeff


----------



## Dylan

I must say that my rest design does work well for the first attempt, took about 60 shots now. However I am too disapointed with the velocity and trajectory so I think I'm going to give arrows on slingshots a miss for now. I bow hunt quite a bit and am too used to very fast accurate arrows. Maybe ill try again later\sometime.


----------



## Dylan

I seem to shoot better if I use a aiming point off the fork, so I'm busy making a sighting system for the hammerhead. Do any of you use a aiming point or any type of sight?


----------



## JoergS

I see you are using zip ties, may I recommend to replace those with string or (better) thin rubber strips? Zip ties aren't good for the bands.

Also, did you hit your hand? There seems to be a welt above your thumb.

A sight works, but you have to find your standard shooting stance and pouch anchor point. This is the only way to shoot reproducably enough.

Jörg


----------



## Dylan

Very observant Jorg, I did, twice when the hammerhead was born. Thought I broke my thumb on the one you can see and also had to dig a piece of stone out my thumb closer to my nail. I've got the hang of her now, haven't hit a fork of finger since. Busy hunting now (slingshot) so will chat a bit later. Just missed a shot. A mate shot the hammer today and was vert happy. He's afrikaans and grew up with slingshot hunting.


----------



## stelug

Dylan said:


> . He's afrikaans and grew up with slingshot hunting.


Can You tell us wich kind of slinghsoht, tubes, and prey your's african frined use to hunt. Would be interesting.


----------



## Dylan

He calls it "haas rek", rabbit tube, the old red inner tube and a natural fork. Ill ask him for more info on band attachment etc. He now shoots a very cheap and nasty wrist rocket type desigh. He's getting a welder now and is keen to build a super slingshot.

For intrest sake, in our local village you can buy hand made slingshots, natural fork, red conveyer belt rubber bands for R10 about $1.5. That is were I got the rubber for my daisy.


----------



## DjiePie

Dylan said:


> Hi guys, first post.
> I'm a 27 year old gameranger in SA and recently had a daisys pistol grip fail and hit me in the face so I decided to do some research and came across Jorgs all steel "Magnum" slingshots. His designs made perfect sense, metal=strong, so I decided to come up with my own design.
> 
> I desided to set the fork quite far forward to extend the draw length and decided to stay with the pistol grip. I wanted to keep the wrist brace as I damaged my left shoulder in a motorcycle crash. The steel is 20mm square tube and the grip is pratley putty. Its quite heavy but very strong. I will change the way of attaching the tube as I'm going to be using a single 10mm tube either side (ID 5mm latex sergical).
> 
> It is certainly no pocket slingshot but I intend to use this one as my hunting slingshot.
> 
> Thanks again Jorg, far from your standard but its a start.
> 
> Any ideas to make it better.


Yes, use an old crutch and modify it...


----------

